# so confused by my body



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi ladies

I'm very confused at the moment. I only get a period every 3 or 4 months. at first my doctor suspected pcos but a scan has ruled it out. so I have no idea if i'm even ovulating. i'm seeing a fertility clinic for the first time next week but I wa sjust wondering if anyone has similar symptoms?


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, 


I can't explain what is happening but just wanted to send you some positive vibes.   


Hope your clinic appointment is soon, 


Katie x


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks Katie


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

When is the appointment? 

Have you had blood tests as well as a scan of your ovaries? What were the results?


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

hiya

yes i have had blood tests, everything came back as normal, hence my confusion as somthing is obviously not normal


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Hello just read ur post. Had trouble with my periods but i came of the pill and thats when my periods were all over the place.  I came off the pill last year and i never had a period for 6 months!! Then i had my period in Jan and Feb 2010 and then nothing again for 4 months. Had a blood test and all came back ok. So even from this day on i still don't what happened.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

im still the same, they still have not said why  just wanna know whats wrong


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

I know what you mean cause its always in the back of your head always wondering "what's wrong"   i had no sign of any period coming (you could imagine how many pg test i went through!) Fingers crossed you get some answers!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

What did the fert cons suggest? Clomid?


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

ive been put on metformin as my bmi is high and im waiting to have a hsg


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, so how do you feel about that? Did they explain why they've prescribed metformin and did they talk to you about low gi diets or insulin resistance?


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

to be honest i was dissapointed he didn't prescribe me clomid but i understand why!. he said i need a low carb low sugar diet but i'm a little confused and finding it a struggle. i really dont know what to eat.


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Even though you don't have pcos I'd suggest you read the "low gi diet and managing pcos". It explains the whole gi concept (which is odd- most breakfast cereals are out as are jacket potatoes) but it explains low gi eating and lists foods you can have at the end. It also discusses exercise and insulin resistance and how a low gi diet can help.

And I had v long cycles where I didn't ovulate but within a few months of the low gi diet I ovulated


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks Katie, i will look into it x


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's quite a hard concept to grasp but I just tried not to question it and as I said got good results fairly quickly with just a few tweaks (changing the bread I was eating was the main one and avoiding cereals). Hope it helps x


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for that have ditched normal bread for soya and linseed bread with a lower gi and i dont reallt eat cereal anyway! feeling a bit rubbish on the metformin though


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

That's an awesome start  sorry about the metformin. There is a thread for ladies taking it - I think it's in the pcos section. 

Fingers crossed things start to get back to normal for you x


----------

